# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Fave couple

## lildevil

Who's your Fave Hollyoaks couple?
Becca abd Jake
Frankee and Jack
Liz and Richard
Lisa and Ben
Mandy and Tony
Dani and Russel
Helen and Gordan

----------


## Treacle

Helen & Gordon  :Big Grin:  They're both dead  :Smile:

----------


## lildevil

so there still a couple

----------


## Treacle

No they're not and even if they are I don't see them on Hollyoaks anywhere do you?

----------


## Tamzi

Its not really fair to count them.

I voted Becca and Jake

----------


## phils little sister

i voted Mandy & Tony

----------


## Princess

I voted Becca and Jake. They're made for each other!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Frankie & Jack!

----------


## x Amby x

I Voted for Becca and Jake! They make a great couple, Jake is so fit! lol anyone else think so?

----------


## samantha nixon

i said mandi and tony

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mandy & Tony are one of the worst couples ever! Hollyoaks have completely ruined her character by marrying her off to him!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Mandy and Tony.

----------


## lildevil

Becca and Jake are the best couple eva.

----------


## kirsty_g

mandy and tony

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't believe Mandy & Tony are second!?   :Confused:

----------


## Potato1992

ben and lisa are my favourite couple

----------


## true.moon

mandy and tony get my vote

----------


## Chris_2k11

> mandy and tony get my vote


nooooo, get her back with Luke!

----------


## lildevil

Yer i think that they should bring back Luke and see what happens to Mandy and Tony

----------


## true.moon

that would be a ood storyline

----------


## Chris_2k11

I doubt it would happen though, because he's married now   :Mad:

----------


## true.moon

luke or tony

----------


## di marco

becca and jake

----------


## di marco

> Mandy & Tony are one of the worst couples ever! Hollyoaks have completely ruined her character by marrying her off to him!


i agree chris

----------

